# Will this leak?



## SamM (Dec 13, 2009)

Talked to the PM this morning, showed him a shower I found half done that only had kerdi band in the corner, no other waterproofing that we could see.

He confirmed that he checks the showers sometimes during installation, this is the first he's seen without a liquid membrane. 

He had a chat with the tile sub about it, looks like it'll be corrected. 

I'll be checking a few during installation in the future to prevent any more issues.

Sent from my LM-G900 using Tapatalk


----------



## Mesilla Valley (Jun 10, 2020)

SamM said:


> Talked to the PM this morning, showed him a shower I found half done that only had kerdi band in the corner, no other waterproofing that we could see.
> 
> He confirmed that he checks the showers sometimes during installation, this is the first he's seen without a liquid membrane.
> 
> ...


Since you found the one not done correctly how about having the tile company verify with a picture all membranes from now on. Everyone has a cell phone. Trust but verify.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SamM (Dec 13, 2009)

Mesilla Valley said:


> Since you found the one not done correctly how about having the tile company verify with a picture all membranes from now on. Everyone has a cell phone. Trust but verify.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


If it were my company or site, then 100%

There's a subdivision coming up I'm supposed to be the PM on, and I'll be checking every install. If I catch any more like that then we'll probably go the photo route for everything.

Sent from my LM-G900 using Tapatalk


----------



## Calidecks (Nov 19, 2011)

Pounder said:


> If the shower was done incorrectly, wouldn't it fall under the latent defects rules? Here in CA that's ten years.


I do believe the 10 years only applies to structural. 


Mike.
*___*


----------



## Porterfarm (Apr 1, 2019)

I've seen many showers around here done with tile stuck to regular drywall with a contact adhesive and grouted. Common in the 60" - 70's. Eighties fiberglass acrylic was the norm. 
Only time you had failure was when the grout wasn't maintained properly.

There are still many in service in apartments around here as well. So it can last longer than you think.


----------



## rrk (Apr 22, 2012)

Porterfarm said:


> I've seen many showers around here done with tile stuck to regular drywall with a contact adhesive and grouted. Common in the 60" - 70's. Eighties fiberglass acrylic was the norm.
> Only time you had failure was when the grout wasn't maintained properly.
> 
> There are still many in service in apartments around here as well. So it can last longer than you think.


that tan adhesive they used held up to water much better that stuff today


----------



## CarpenterRN (Dec 3, 2009)

rrk said:


> that tan adhesive they used held up to water much better that stuff today


old solvent based mastic vs. today's water based


----------



## Kowboy (May 7, 2009)

Mr_Stop said:


> That is besides the point as tiling over drywall in a wet area is not an industry accepted practice.


It's fine if you use Kerdi.


----------



## tjbnwi (Feb 24, 2009)

Kowboy said:


> It's fine if you use Kerdi.


Then you are not setting the tile over the drywall, you are setting the tile over the Kerdi. 

Tom


----------

